# It must be the best birthday!



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok so Its not my birthday today, but i couldn't wait any more to show you what i got so far!

Me and my man were walking around my local market earlier today, when i saw a new beanie baby stall. We mooched over and reminisced about the ones we used to have, when i came across one that looked like a hamster. I just putting it into the pile of 'already looked at' when i notised it had a tail! I did freeze with happyness (i do that alot..) and then went over and bought it. Never seen it before! so glad i found it though! 

Another story for you, when my family and i moved to england those many years ago, we decided that we can't just live with a cat, and that we needed more animals. My sister went to the pet shop and bought two 'female' mice, which started to church out babies. At this point, my mum had invited one of our neighbours over for tea. When she came to the door, i ran up to her with 3 baby agouti broken pups and started shouting something like 'LOOK AT THE MICE! DO YOU WANT TO HOLD THEM? THEY TICKLE!' according to my mum :lol: The 2 birthdays i had after that she made me mouse cakes! Well lovely people of FMB, for my 18th, i can proudly say that for my 18th birthday, my old neighbour has made me mouse cakes once again! BEST CAKES EVER!

oh and did i mention that she makes the best cakes and tastys that i have ever had?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

megzilla92 said:


> Well lovely people of FMB, for my 18th, i can proudly say that for my 18th birthday, my old neighbour has made me mouse cakes once again!


Ok so this bit made no sense


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:lol:

Those cakes look tasty!!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

they really do! i'm looking forward to munching it, although i don't want to ruin them..


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i have that same beanie baby! i bought him like 9 or 10 years ago! he is very dirty in comparison to your new clean one haha (and that gold thing around his neck is a fancy twisty tie i put on him :lol: ). anyways, happy early birthday! my 18th birthday is on tuesday  . you are barely older than me! haha enjoy your cakes


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

haha my first beanie baby i ever got still has the little ribbon i tied around its neck! And thank you!
I shall (try) and remember to wish you a happy birthday!
If i forget or don't read the post-it i will be scribbling on soon, then have a fantastic day and don't get too drunk! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mmmm...cake...*drool*


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha im not sure where you live but here in america i cant drink until im 21


----------

